# Certified Coder's Needed



## cindy.mcleod89@gmail.com (Nov 5, 2012)

We are a strong growing company that is looking for Certified Coders in a multi-specialty clinic. This position is to be worked in the clinic setting and 40 hours per week with benefits. Please apply on-line at Central Utah Clinic. The clinic has now grown and is not only located in the Utah County area but in Northern and Southern Utah.


----------

